# Operator Error, again.



## TooOldTo (Aug 21, 2019)

I wasn't happy with the performance of the Suzuki 70 on my tunnel hull skiff. Only getting 4900 rpm's and very low 30's mph. Specs say I should be between 5k and 6k. After thoroughly reading the "Crossroads Propeller Order" thread, I decided my PowerTech 14 dia 17 pitch prop was the problem and thought I needed a new prop. Considering that I had never owned a tunnel hull with jack plate and trim tabs, I decided to give it one more try before investing in a new prop. Good decision. I clearly didn't know what I had been doing. After figuring out the right combination of trim and tabs, I'm now getting what I had hoped for: 5600 rpm's and 35 mph. And, I'm getting what I want from the jack plate, good (not great) hole shot in skinny water and crawl through < 1 ft of water. Once again, I just didn't know what I didn't know. So, thanks for all the great info in the prop thread. Now, what will I spend the money on that I'm not spending on a prop. Hmm.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TooOldTo said:


> I wasn't happy with the performance of the Suzuki 70 on my tunnel hull skiff. Only getting 4900 rpm's and very low 30's mph. Specs say I should be between 5k and 6k. After thoroughly reading the "Crossroads Propeller Order" thread, I decided my PowerTech 14 dia 17 pitch prop was the problem and thought I needed a new prop. Considering that I had never owned a tunnel hull with jack plate and trim tabs, I decided to give it one more try before investing in a new prop. Good decision. I clearly didn't know what I had been doing. After figuring out the right combination of trim and tabs, I'm now getting what I had hoped for: 5600 rpm's and 35 mph. And, I'm getting what I want from the jack plate, good (not great) hole shot in skinny water and crawl through < 1 ft of water. Once again, I just didn't know what I didn't know. So, thanks for all the great info in the prop thread. Now, what will I spend the money on that I'm not spending on a prop. Hmm.


You gotta air it out. Jack up, tab down, trim out, hammer down.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

When in doubt trim it out!!!!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You gotta air it out. Jack up, tab down, trim out, hammer down.


So tabs down and motor trimmed up just shy of blowing out or porpoising Is ideal for max speed? Never run tabs or JP but may soon. Still learning the lingo lol. 

Any advice on what order to figure this out? Jack vs trim? Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rovster said:


> So tabs down and motor trimmed up just shy of blowing out or porpoising Is ideal for max speed? Never run tabs or JP but may soon. Still learning the lingo lol.
> 
> Any advice on what order to figure this out? Jack vs trim? Thanks


On my skiff it works but they are all a little different.


----------



## TooOldTo (Aug 21, 2019)

Mine likes the tabs down on take-off but wants about half when on plane.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have instant MPG reading on my Lowrance gauge display screen. After I get the boat trimmed out with engine trim, tabs, and jackplate I'll make small adjustments on each to see how it affects the economy. If you don't have that, using speed reading will tell you enough as well. If you don't have that, do what makes the boat feel right.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

1) Tabs Down
2) Jack it up
2) Tuck it under
3) Hammer down...
4) If the prop isn't biting slowly lower the jack plate until you feel it dig in (should be obvious)
5) Once you are on plane adjust the engine height, motor trim, and tabs to your conditions...

Using negative trim on my tunnel was counter intuitive at first...kinda like counter steering on a sport bike. You just have to do it and believe in it. But it certainly helps your hole shot and running depth when you have a jack plate.


----------

